# Future Tulse Hill 2025



## TulsehIll (Jan 28, 2015)

* What is neighbourhood planning?*

Neighbourhood planning is a new way for communities to decide the future of

the places where they live and work.

They will be able to:

• choose where they want new homes, shops and offices to be built

• have their say on what those new buildings should look like and what

infrastructure should be provided

• grant planning permission for the new buildings they want to see go ahead

 Find out what's all about

*Scouts Hut is available Tuesday 10th Feb  (event 6-8pm)*

*St Martins Scouts Hut High Trees, Tulse Hill. SW2 3PU#*

*_________________________*

*St Matthews Friday 20th Feb  (event 6-8pm) *

*St. Matthew's Tenants Hall, 10, St. Matthew's Rd , SW2 1N*

*__________________________*

*James Wilson Coffee Shop 1pm-4pm  Saturday 14th March (event 2-4pm)*

*James Wilson Coffee Shop, 357 Norwood Road*
*London SE27 9BQ*

*_____________________*

*Roupell Community Hut Thursday 19th March. (event 2-4pm)*



*Roupell Park Community Centre. Hyperion House, Brixton Hill, SW2 1HZ*


----------



## Greebo (Jan 28, 2015)

One question which that flyer appears to have missed:

Why do you believe that that Lambeth council will take any more notice of whatever comes out of those meetings than it's taken of any other recent (say the last five years or so) consultation?


----------



## TulsehIll (Jan 28, 2015)

The out come of Neighbourhood plans are then made law and the council has to abide by them

The local planning authority is under a duty to support and obliged by law to help people draw up their neighbourhood plans. 
Proposed neighbourhood development plans or orders need to gain the approval of a majority of voters of the neighbourhood to come into force. If proposals pass the referendum, the local planning authority is under a legal duty to bring them into force.


----------



## TulsehIll (Jan 28, 2015)

Here is a link to our first Newsletter

https://docs.google.com/a/tulsehill...ydW0ub3JnLnVrfHd3d3xneDoyMWRhYzgwNGMxNjk3NGZm


----------



## Greebo (Jan 28, 2015)

TulsehIll said:


> <snip> Proposed neighbourhood development plans or orders need to gain the approval of a majority of voters of the neighbourhood to come into force. If proposals pass the referendum <snip>


Wait a minute - who exactly gets to vote in that referendum?  Do you mean every adult on the electoral roll, or just one adult per household?  

What size voting area are we talking about - standard electoral ward, or smaller?


----------



## TulsehIll (Feb 20, 2015)

both residents and non-domestic rate payers get an opportunity to vote in referendums on whether the neighbourhood plan or Order should come into legal force


----------



## TulsehIll (Mar 13, 2015)

Next event ‪#‎plan4tulsehill‬ @ James Wilson Coffee Shop Saturday 14th March (event 2-4pm) 357 Norwood Road London SE27 9BQ talk about new homes, shops and offices to be built • have your say on what those new buildings should look like and what infrastructure should be provided


----------

